# Shower Mirror



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Client that I am doing a Walk In for wants a Medium/Large Format Mirror in the shower far shaving (The small side of what he wants is 8" x 8" but would prefer an 8" x 18" - Same size as tile). 

To be honest I have no clue about mirrors if they play well with others in the shower, installation, or anything. 

Any of you Mirror gurus?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

they make a wall attached mirror on a arm. A hell of alot cheaper than mounting one in a stall and wrapping it with bullnose:thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe make a niche nose high and put a mirror in the back of the niche? Wouldn't that fog up bad and kinda be pointless... always a strange request!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> they make a wall attached mirror on a arm. A hell of alot cheaper than mounting one in a stall and wrapping it with bullnose:thumbsup:


That is soooo 1960's........


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> That is soooo 1960's........


Dude old people have those mirrors and the matching one on the toilet that makes your stuff look bigger :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

i dont understand how we can put one in a shower when any window within 3' of a shower needs to be tempered.

or can u buy a tempered mirror? idk


edit......guess u can buy tempered mirrors


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

2 way mirror w/ flat screen behind it that. Buid niche and mount mirror over it. Make sure you get an anti fog mirror. 

Go big or go home. Otherwise they may as well mount one w/ a suction cup.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> 2 way mirror w/ flat screen behind it that. Buid niche and mount mirror over it. Make sure you get an anti fog mirror.
> 
> Go big or go home. Otherwise they may as well mount one w/ a suction cup.


Damn Josh.... now I want to start my shower all over!


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

ya, that would be a nice little feature for your morning shower!!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

:w00t:hey SNOOP...............everything looks bigger in the water:laughing::laughing:


now seeing you are not done with your shower its not to late to tear it out:whistling


I have tried the mirror in a wall...been there done that...........I even istalled a sliding glass door in a niche like a doctors office in a niche.......it back up to the bar of the house........the guy owned strip clubs.........


trust me I have done things alot of people wont:w00t:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Now w/ LCD's being $100 for a 19" it doesn't have to be an episode of "Cribs" to have it. Waterproof universal remote's are available too.................


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

I have thought about installing one and wrapping it with tile but my professional fear is sliced up feet when it breaks from some extracurricular activities that have been known to take place in the shower. 

Where can you find a tempered mirror. How will that affect my waterproofing, I bet that is a whole debate in and of itself. 

Opie - do you have any pics or can you share with me what you did? My biggest fear is the water envelope and breakage.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Would an inspector even allow that in a shower?

I understand that a majority of showers have glass doors or walls but something tells me something like a custom installed mirror might not pass code.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Another good question? I guess since none of us have alot of information or ideas that should say something. I looked in TCNA and may have missed it but it says nothing about mirrors in showers.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TCNA only makes recommendations of methods to install tile.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

angus242 said:


> TCNA only makes recommendations of methods to install tile.


Didn't hurt to look. CYA


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I would assume it should be tempered... awhile back I installed a tempered mirror for a med cab ilo a frame door with a mirror so I do know you can get them like that... I think it would be cool in the back wall of a niche


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there a national handbook thingy for mirrors and glass?? Ill ask my shower door guy...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Found this:

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/clearshowermirrors.html


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Found this:
> 
> http://www.plumbingsupply.com/clearshowermirrors.html


That looks recessed, interesting. Wonder how it would hold to Noble TS or Kerdi with Mirror Mastic


http://www.clearmirror.com/shower.html

Manfacturer says nothing about Kerdi or Noble TS, just that it can be installed flush with tile


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Question. That kit is sold for shower installation but if it isn't clarified in the TCNA handbook then how is it possible for that to be sold/installed? Or is there not really any red tape behind it...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I believe that kit is just a heating pad. You need to supply your own glass.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

I saw the mirror and pad, the mirror was like 200 bucks and the pad a buck fifty or so. I'm skeptical, but may be a guinea pig


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Keeyter said:


> I saw the mirror and pad, the mirror was like 200 bucks and the pad a buck fifty or so. I'm skeptical, but may be a guinea pig


Wrong its 250 for the whole setup

http://mirror.hostcentric.com/store/page4.html


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

I sent the manufacture an email with some questions. The best I can think of is to install the pad under the Membrane to keep 'er sealed. Not sure why it wouldn't but I would think Mirror mastic would adhere to the membrane, but is mirror mastic wet location approved? I know I wouldn't want the pad with the wiring penetrating the membrane? Thoughts.


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

Not professional advice... but, if you spit on a fogged mirror and rub it around, it will keep the fogging down. Same idea as spitting on your snorkel mask, I guess. Oh, and, wouldn't a local glass shop know about tempered mirrors and such?


----------

